# Robert Ramsay Malcolm



## Willie Mac (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi Lads
Does anybody know the whereabouts of an old seadog called Robert Ramsay Malcolm who originally came from Dundee. Robert, who would now be seventy years old, was in the Black Watch before he joined the Merchant Navy, last heard of he was living in the Western Isles. Any help in finding him or any information from anyone who may have sailed with him would be greatly appreciated.
Willie Mac


----------

